# ground fighting



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

does ed parkers kenpo have any ground fighting in it?
also,is his system very good for steet self defense?
it looks like a very cool art but i have not been able to find out this info for it.
thanks


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 19, 2006)

drummingman said:


> does ed parkers kenpo have any ground fighting in it?
> also,is his system very good for steet self defense?
> it looks like a very cool art but i have not been able to find out this info for it.
> thanks


 
In my opinion, it is one of the quickest and most effective routes to stand-up self-defence training available. As to groundfighting, one of EGM Parker's fifth dans told me that he (the fifth dan) recommends cross-training in either Judo or BJJ once a EPAK student obtains basic stand-up proficiency.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello, Welcome to Martial Talk.

As far as groundfighting, there are those that have adapted the techniques so they can be used on the ground, but, if your thinking of BJJ type of groundfighting, the answer is no, overall. As for Street self defense, Yes, It is a good system, as it presents many different situations, and how to deal with them. (Then again, all the styles do, its up to the practitioner to put in the work.) Try it out, I think you'll love it. Good Luck!


----------



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

when it comes to ground fighting im more interested in real world ground fighting which to my knowledge is not like bjj.from what i know its more like japanese jujitsu ground fighting that i would want.something that is effective on the ground but sees being on your feet as the best place to be in a street fight.


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 19, 2006)

Just for the record BJJ can be real world effective. Aside from that, Kenpo is what you're looking for.


----------



## Carol (Oct 19, 2006)

Kenpo is extremely effective. 

Ground work wasn't part of Ed Parker's core Kenpo curriculum.

However, there are some schools out there that teach some ground techniques as part of their curriculum too.


----------



## MJS (Oct 19, 2006)

drummingman said:


> does ed parkers kenpo have any ground fighting in it?


 
Something along the lines of BJJ? No.  However, some have been able to apply ideas of the stand up techs. on the ground.  I do think its a good idea to have a basic grappling background, so at the least, how to escape some basic positions, and safely get back to my feet.  In a streetfight, the ground is the last place you want to be IMO.  




> also,is his system very good for steet self defense?


 
IMHO, yes it is.  You'd be surprised as to the number of things you can find in the art.  Some people and I was one of those at one point, tend to say certain things are not in there.  However, having the right teacher or source to guide you, to show you those things, is a real eye opener.  



> it looks like a very cool art but i have not been able to find out this info for it.
> thanks


 
There are many threads on this forum.  Check out the Kenpo section and do a search with the search feature.  You should find some very informative stuff.

Mike


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2006)

drummingman said:


> when it comes to ground fighting im more interested in real world ground fighting which to my knowledge is not like bjj.from what i know its more like japanese jujitsu ground fighting that i would want.something that is effective on the ground but sees being on your feet as the best place to be in a street fight.



BJJ is very effective in practical groundwork, and I'd recommend it over JJJ for that. For well-rounded self-defense, you can often find it paired with JKD, Muay Thai, or the like.

What is available near you?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Oct 19, 2006)

arnisador said:


> *BJJ is very effective in practical groundwork, and I'd recommend it over JJJ for that.* For well-rounded self-defense, you can often find it paired with JKD, Muay Thai, or the like.
> 
> What is available near you?


 
Depends on where and who not necessarily the style.  Sakuraba over Gracies (I know they are MMA athletes but Sakuraba's grappling is Shoot based with is HEAVY in JJJ). Carlos Newton over Renzo. etc.  I teach JJJ and my guys aren't doing too bad in grappling tournaments against BJJ guys in fact my guys are winning FAR more than losing so far.  And we focus on practical moves that work Street or Competition.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 19, 2006)

arnisador said:


> BJJ is very effective in practical groundwork, and I'd recommend it over JJJ for that. For well-rounded self-defense, you can often find it paired with JKD, Muay Thai, or the like.
> 
> What is available near you?


here are the school that are near me that i have been looking into
http://www.budoshinjujitsu.org
http://www.virginiakempo.com
http://www.akkava.com/mainhomepage.html
please tell me what you all think about these schools as i can use the advice because im really not sure how to spot a school that is not that good at teach practical self defense.and practical self defense is what im looking for.
thanks


----------



## Rick Wade (Oct 19, 2006)

Go check out Jose Ponce. I am moving to Norfolk VA and I will be visiting Jose Ponce's School every weekend to stay in Kenpo Shape.

Aloha 

Rick

PS I know it is a 3 hour drive.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2006)

drummingman said:


> http://www.budoshinjujitsu.org



Japanese Jujutsu and Sambo...an interesting combination that would give you excellent standing and ground-based grappling skills. Sambo (a.k.a. Sombo) is a great system--BJJ with more takedowns and extensive leg locks. "*Training stresses avoidance of injury to self and others*" I like that philosophy, though you may find it too pacifistic. "At the same time, you will be taught to control your own responses, to recognize that you are (however noble your intentions) a person in a fight and that hysterical over-response makes you every bit as ethically (and legally) responsible as any other aggressor." Encouraging words.



> http://www.virginiakempo.com



American Kenpo. "*IF YOU WANT SELF-DEFENSE, KENPO IS YOUR ONLY WAY.*" This kind of hyperbole makes me leary. Kenpo is _not _your only way! "*HURRY! Classes fill up fast!*" It looks quite commercial. But, if one is trying to make a living teaching, one does what one must.



> http://www.akkava.com/mainhomepage.html



Karate, Jujutsu, and classical weapons. The weapons are great fun but less applicable (e.g. iaido, which studies the samurai sword). "[FONT=trebuchet ms, Arial, Helvetica]We are the  ONLY dojo in Virginia to cover the Martial Arts spectrum included in our  curriculum.[/FONT]" Again, hyperbole. This has some interesting systems but I wonder if it's too many mixed together.

Based on your expressed interest in groundfighting and self-defense, the Jujutsu/Sambo school seems like a good choice. Sambo is a relatively rare art in the States, and you might be well-served by investigating it. As always, though, the instructor makes a bigger difference than the style--checking out all three is the optimal path!


----------



## drummingman (Oct 20, 2006)

i have talked to the guys at budojujitsu and at akkava.the guy at budojujitsu teaches out of a ymca and he told me that he is not interested in money.which is why the program is through the ymca and onmy 65 bucks a month.
i talked to the guy at akkava last night nad he has a ton ofknowledge and he really seems to know what he is talking about.but like you said arnisador the amount of styles that he teaches he kina mixes.he usually starts in karate with a new student but he told me that i can start in jujitsu if i want to because he said at the highter levels the styles really strat to mix on their own anyway.
i hope to call virginiakenpo tomorrow and ask them some questions.


----------



## OneKickWonder (Oct 20, 2006)

Although there are no actual ground fighting techniques, sprawls are a requirement for purple belt in my school, at least if you get proficient in them you will have a good take down defense. The whole theory behind Mr. Parker's style is that once you receive your black belt you are to branch out and learn new techniques that you can incorporate into the Kenpo, eventually learning the overall martial art(MMA) for self defense in any situation. Of course you have to dedicate yourself to one discipline first and most of us here chose Kenpo.


----------

